# What does ur car say about u?



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Alright so im bored at work and have a few more hours to go. Being that I sell parts for a Toyota dealer I often find myself mentally guessing what kind of vehicle someone drives before they tell me. Its fun and keeps me occupied. Lol

So that led me to wonder, what does ur car say about u?

I myslef drive a 2001 Toyota (duh) 4Runner V6 4x4. Its rugged and reliable. Its not the most economic vehicle, but driving it makes me feel capable and Odin loves the cargo space and the roll down back window lol. 









Oh and I feel like this must be stated. Yes im a chick and yes I know a lot about vehicles especially Toyota 4x4s.


----------



## EckoMac

I dive a Hyundai Tucson.
It says, I would drive a Jeep Wrangler if I made more money, but I don't, and I have kids and a dog so need the space for cheap. AND I drive over curbs and medians all of the time so I need something off the ground so I don't ruin my tires and alignment daily. 
I have truck envy when I look at your 4Runner.
I too am a chick, and I can change my own darned breaks.


----------



## ames

haha My favorite car was my Audi a6, the turbo went, I owed $5k and it was gonna cost me about $8k to fix the turbo so I got a "new" car, an Infinity G35X. Its cool, but not the Audi. SOOOO not the Audi, lol. Uses more gas, not as comfortable or quiet and of course its the first car I have had that has lasted longer than its payment, lol. That's the only thing I like about it, lol. I know NOTHING about cars. I have had 14 cars since I been driving, I usually drive til they break something and then trade it in for a different one. Yeah not too smart I know but it worked for me (and my boy who owns the dealership I get my cars from lol) Ugh I miss my Audi...


----------



## circlemkennels

I drive a ford f150









I also have a honda accord and a Camero


----------



## Jaws101

I have my Beast  A Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 with a Magnum V8. It's a long bed with a basic crew cab. Lol, for only having 3 seats you can fit up to 6 people inside. It's a 97 model with 151,200 miles on it. It was a construction truck down in phnx so it has dents and scrapes and missing parts. But that comes with work. It is extremely durable, it has only died on me once, and that was because a starter wire burnt through. But my truck was kind enough to die at home, and not while I was out the night before. I've had it for 3yrs now and I wouldn't give up my monster for anything... even though it costs a ton to fill up XD


----------



## rodrigo

i drive a rice rocket (first one)..... instead of my usual muscle cars that Ive always had. last year i had it up to 400bhp , ran 12s at the track (drag racing) .....ive swapped 5 turbos into it , ive done anything imaginable to the motor ..... now its just my daily driver and the hathback and rear seats folding flat is awesome for my dog.


----------



## jerseypeach

Here is my ride...2011 Jeep Wrangler...I also have a 87 vette and a 2006 Dodge 2500 diesel...but this is my baby...


----------



## EckoMac

jerseypeach said:


> Here is my ride...2011 Jeep Wrangler...I also have a 87 vette and a 2006 Dodge 2500 diesel...but this is my baby...


I'm drooling a little bit. I LOVE Jeep Wranglers.


----------



## jerseypeach

EckoMac said:


> I'm drooling a little bit. I LOVE Jeep Wranglers.


Hahahaha...they have "fun factor" for sure


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

EckoMac said:


> I dive a Hyundai Tucson.
> It says, I would drive a Jeep Wrangler if I made more money, but I don't, and I have kids and a dog so need the space for cheap. AND I drive over curbs and medians all of the time so I need something off the ground so I don't ruin my tires and alignment daily.
> I have truck envy when I look at your 4Runner.
> I too am a chick, and I can change my own darned breaks.


i LMAO'd about the curb thing. i like to drive over curbs too. but u dont want a jeep, u want a Yota lol and im honored that u envy my Runner. i try to do all my own work, i let the guys at work do my oil cuz i dont want to deal with dumping the used oil lol. but i did an engine swap on my old truck 



ames said:


> haha My favorite car was my Audi a6, the turbo went, I owed $5k and it was gonna cost me about $8k to fix the turbo so I got a "new" car, an Infinity G35X. Its cool, but not the Audi. SOOOO not the Audi, lol. Uses more gas, not as comfortable or quiet and of course its the first car I have had that has lasted longer than its payment, lol. That's the only thing I like about it, lol. I know NOTHING about cars. I have had 14 cars since I been driving, I usually drive til they break something and then trade it in for a different one. Yeah not too smart I know but it worked for me (and my boy who owns the dealership I get my cars from lol) Ugh I miss my Audi...


im just not into German cars, they break bad when they break. lol but i know what u mean about missing a car. i miss my old truck. i might post it up here too.



circlemkennels said:


> I drive a ford f150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a honda accord and a Camero


besides the ford, not bad choices.... LOL j/k


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Jaws101 said:


> I have my Beast  A Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 with a Magnum V8. It's a long bed with a basic crew cab. Lol, for only having 3 seats you can fit up to 6 people inside. It's a 97 model with 151,200 miles on it. It was a construction truck down in phnx so it has dents and scrapes and missing parts. But that comes with work. It is extremely durable, it has only died on me once, and that was because a starter wire burnt through. But my truck was kind enough to die at home, and not while I was out the night before. I've had it for 3yrs now and I wouldn't give up my monster for anything... even though it costs a ton to fill up XD


nice i could really use a full size. my BF has a not street legal rock crawler and we have no way to tow it to the trail without borrowing a truck.



rodrigo said:


> i drive a rice rocket (first one)..... instead of my usual muscle cars that Ive always had. last year i had it up to 400bhp , ran 12s at the track (drag racing) .....ive swapped 5 turbos into it , ive done anything imaginable to the motor ..... now its just my daily driver and the hathback and rear seats folding flat is awesome for my dog.


that is awesome! 12's is gettin it! for others who might not know, there were only 3 street cars last time i went to the drags that were 12's... a new corvette, a mercedes AMG and a jeep grand cherokee srt8. and u could beet em with a Mazda! i love it 



jerseypeach said:


> Here is my ride...2011 Jeep Wrangler...I also have a 87 vette and a 2006 Dodge 2500 diesel...but this is my baby...


so jealous.... im not a jeep girl but u have a vette and a cummins! sometimes lifes just not fair....lol and a handsome mobster dog! <3 Capone


----------



## Carriana

I don't have a pic available at the moment but I drive 2003 Toyota Matrix XR AW. I love my little rally car (not really a rally car but has gotten me through some serious snow/ice drifts).


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

oh and i also wanted to say that my 4Runner is an 01 with 168K on it and absolutely NOTHING wrong with it 

i wanted to share more trucks with y'all. this is my old truck that i sold 3 years ago to pay for half of my Runner. i miss it so much, he was a good ol truck. i put a new engine in him at 281k and he was a hellova 4x4! so yes i loved my 1987 toyota 4x4 truck  and i now have a project 87 truck  no pics tho.









and here's my BF's rock truck. yes the one thats parked in my tree. lol. the blue one is his buddies truck, that one is street legal, my BF's is not. but the BF's is an 89 yota truck. 22RE with a marlin crawler twin stick transfer case. a dana 44 in the rear with a detroit locker and a toyota solid axle with an ARB air locker in front. 5.29 gears, 39" tires, buggy springs, rear flat bed. and more i cant think of. lol the blue one is an 86 on 37"s i dont know all the details cuz its not ours. lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Carriana said:


> I don't have a pic available at the moment but I drive 2003 Toyota Matrix XR AW. I love my little rally car (not really a rally car but has gotten me through some serious snow/ice drifts).


i know what it looks like  and i bet thats a great car for the dog too! Matrix's seriously dont get enough love


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose

Well, I drive a 2010 Ford Focus Coupe SE (Sport Edition)
I guess it would say I am sporty yet economical.
I wanted something a little edgy looking without a huge price tag or bad gas mileage.
I have a gerber daisy on my antenna which says I wanted a cute flair without being too over the top.
& a pit bull decal which says, um, IM AWESOME AND LOVE PITTIES!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose

I also have a 1986 single cab Toyota truck for hunting.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> Well, I drive a 2010 Ford Focus Coupe SE (Sport Edition)
> I guess it would say I am sporty yet economical.
> I wanted something a little edgy looking without a huge price tag or bad gas mileage.
> I have a gerber daisy on my antenna which says I wanted a cute flair without being too over the top.
> & a pit bull decal which says, um, IM AWESOME AND LOVE PITTIES!


not bad and very economical



Sucker For A Rednose said:


> I also have a 1986 single cab Toyota truck for hunting.


 i love my Yotas as u can tell.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I drive a bright red Honda fit sport. Soooo not the car I want. BUT It's amazing on gas and extremely safe for such a dinky car....not sure what that says about me...haha! We also have a Subaru outback but that is for snowy weather and we got if off Craigslist....I used to own a 1986(?)Mazda truck....it finally died at over 300k lol

My DREAM car is jerseypeach's jeep wrangler!!!!! I am so jealous. I will get one someday.


----------



## ames

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> Well, I drive a 2010 Ford Focus Coupe SE (Sport Edition)
> I guess it would say I am sporty yet economical.
> I wanted something a little edgy looking without a huge price tag or bad gas mileage.
> I have a gerber daisy on my antenna which says I wanted a cute flair without being too over the top.
> & a pit bull decal which says, um, IM AWESOME AND LOVE PITTIES!


Sounds perfect! I love the decal!!! Awesome!


----------



## cEElint

Hmm.. got an 01 Integra GSR, 02 4Runner SR5, and a 91 Yota pickup regular cab 2wd (about to sell it tho)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

cEElint said:


> Hmm.. got an 01 Integra GSR, 02 4Runner SR5, and a 91 Yota pickup regular cab 2wd (about to sell it tho)


GSR? Nice  and gotta have love for the runner.

i wish i had the money my BF would love to have a lil 2wd truck again. his got smashed and hes got an 88 4runner thats locked and lifted on 35" tires. but he misses his lil beater truck, we have so many 4x4s as it is.


----------



## DMTWI

My '95 Chevy, 6'' suspension lift + 3'' body lift = 37'' tires. It's really not too bad on gas, kind of a project truck so I don't have to drive it everyday.


----------



## circlemkennels

DMTWI said:


> My '95 Chevy, 6'' suspension lift + 3'' body lift = 37'' tires. It's really not too bad on gas, kind of a project truck so I don't have to drive it everyday.


Sweet  don't tell my truck but im really a chevy woman


----------



## jerseypeach

DMTWI said:


> My '95 Chevy, 6'' suspension lift + 3'' body lift = 37'' tires. It's really not too bad on gas, kind of a project truck so I don't have to drive it everyday.


Sweet truck!!


----------



## circlemkennels

I posted a picture of my truck and here are some of my Cameros

This is a 94 model.. it is the most dependable car ive ever saw.. it currently has 380,000 miles on it and still goin strong.. the only thing weve replaced on it has been the coils 









This is my baby.. a 87 iroc-z


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

That is a good looking Chev, Dave!

And Circle, im totally diggin the IROC! Sweet


----------



## RealRasta

My Ride ^^ Explorer Sport Trac Premium 4x4










Awesome log I found while beaching driving.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Such a far away picture lol but very pretty backdrop


----------



## American_Pit13

My main car is my Mini Van. I needed something that could fit 4-6 crates and had a rear window large enough for my decals.

Both seats fully remove leaving my with only the front 2 and a huge empty area for hay, feed, and of course show room.
Even with 1 of the back seats in it still fits several crates and has enough room for me to take a friend to shows too. 

























I also have a Buick that is parked because she gets 10 miles to the gallon lmao.

My beautiful 1984 Buick LeSabre in very good condition and runs like the luxury tank it should be 

































Complete with Pimp spokes and all lol









Then there is the Bronco.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Nice collection Holly. I understand the need for the mini van  wow the buick is in great shape! And the topless bronco for the win!


----------



## LoveMyBully17

So I kinda understand this is a little late to post, but oh well. I don't get on the computer much, anymore.
I have a 1973 Chevy C/K 10. It's rusty brown, and minus the obnoxious farting noises it makes driving down the road, and can't exceed 60 mph, it's a real dream boat.  (I didn't ask for it, I inherited it, sadly.)
Then I have my main get around car, thankfully I have a car that can actually get me somewhere in this century. It's a 2010 Nissan Altima.


----------



## American_Pit13

never to late. This thread will go on for years.


----------



## Kai

I own a 2012 CR-V now. It was easier for my fiance and I for one of us to have a suv/truck with the beach living here and since he shipped his "baby" with us I had to get it lol but before I had a mini cooper type s 03 manual and before that a 97 Acura integra manual. I LOVED my cars. I miss driving manual so much. I guess my cars said I liked to drive fast  now my car says I like to go to the beach haha


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

exactly like Holly said, this thread will never end! lol 

@Lovemybully17...nothing wrong with an old Chevy truck no matter how boat like it is. 

@Kai... CRVs are pretty darn good though and ur right totally perfect for the beach


----------



## drno

i drive a jeep grand cherokee srt8 . just sold my challenger 392 srt8 to buy a vw sport wagon to haul my 3 dogs. just an example of what we do to make our dogs comfortable, as i take them everywhere with me. it has a " my pit bull is my co pilot " sticker on the back window


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg

I have a CTS-V sedan now and am looking to potentially swap it out for the wagon model here in the next year or more to accompany my dog as he get's of adult size. 

I have a fairly long drive to work and I enjoy the spacious interior because im a bigger guy. I will never be able to have a vehicle without commendable power. On ramps, lane merges, etc.


----------



## redog

I dont want to hear about "must be compensating for something" cuz Im sick of having to prove it 
I love my wrangler








daily driver/work truck


----------



## circlemkennels

redog said:


> I dont want to hear about "must be compensating for something" cuz Im sick of having to prove it
> I love my wrangler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daily driver/work truck


awesomeness


----------



## redog

circlemkennels said:


> awesomeness


 :cheers:


----------



## BullyGal

Mine says, "Silly Boys, Trucks are for Girls!" lol


















No, I'm serious... it does.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

drno said:


> i drive a jeep grand cherokee srt8 . just sold my challenger 392 srt8 to buy a vw sport wagon to haul my 3 dogs. just an example of what we do to make our dogs comfortable, as i take them everywhere with me. it has a " my pit bull is my co pilot " sticker on the back window


awesome. i dig the SRT8 cherokee!



Dr.Duct_Mossburg said:


> I have a CTS-V sedan now and am looking to potentially swap it out for the wagon model here in the next year or more to accompany my dog as he get's of adult size.
> 
> I have a fairly long drive to work and I enjoy the spacious interior because im a bigger guy. I will never be able to have a vehicle without commendable power. On ramps, lane merges, etc.


love that CTS-V. some serious car there. 



redog said:


> I dont want to hear about "must be compensating for something" cuz Im sick of having to prove it
> I love my wrangler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daily driver/work truck


its all good Dave. we all love some big trucks!



BullyGal said:


> Mine says, "Silly Boys, Trucks are for Girls!" lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm serious... it does.


thats kickass! big ol' heavy chevy! my old yota used to say "girls kick ass" lol


----------



## BullyGal

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> awesome. i dig the SRT8 cherokee!
> 
> love that CTS-V. some serious car there.
> 
> its all good Dave. we all love some big trucks!
> 
> thats kickass! big ol' heavy chevy! my old yota used to say "girls kick ass" lol


Haha, thanks. She's a long time coming. Still have a TON of stuff to do to her.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

BullyGal said:


> Haha, thanks. She's a long time coming. Still have a TON of stuff to do to her.


Projects like this are never done. 4wheeler motto "wrench, wheel, wreck, repeat!"


----------



## BullyGal

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Projects like this are never done. 4wheeler motto "wrench, wheel, wreck, repeat!"


Ugh, I know. I'm so tired of breaking things lol. But If it ain't broke, you didn't have enough fun!


----------



## MSK

That used to be a heart with tribal on the windshield . Looked alot like this










I have Ed Hardy seat covers the Love Kills Slowly they are my favorite. So the whole interior is done in that. I was going to paint my car Pink but, never got to it. This is the color










I currently have my old home business decal on the back for A.C.E. Diet pill but, business stopped pretty well so I stopped time to take it off there and put my kennel decal on the back LOL.


----------



## PerfectPit

I previously owned a victorian candy apple red Colorado 4x4 short box truck. Drove it off the showroom floor with 3 miles on it. 6 mths later 3 punks stole it and caused $28,000 worth of damage to it, it was a total loss. The courts charged them and I got a total of $15 from victims assistance as repayment from the punks. Now I own a 2004 Toyota Matrix. Good on miles, reliable and my dogs fit in the rear with the seats dropped down. It's a poor woman's car without the chance of theft. My husband uses it as a personal taxi cab for his many non vehicle friends.lol.


----------



## circlemkennels

BullyGal said:


> Mine says, "Silly Boys, Trucks are for Girls!" lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm serious... it does.


i remember you now!! :hammer: i kept racking my head in your other thread and couldnt figure it out but cant forget that blazer


----------



## cerrogordo

A beat up mid 90's Mitsubishi Montero. Manual transmision and 4x4. Perfect for my work, hobby and now, the new family member. I work taking samples for water quality monitoring; it can fit 9 coolers at a time with the back seat down. Also I am an avid mountain biker and I don't use a rack; no problem at all, the huge trunk space can fit two MTB's perfectly in a DIY rack that I made. Don't know what this says about me, but I love my Montero. No worries if it gets scratched, dirty, gets mud or sand inside.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BullyGal

circlemkennels said:


> i remember you now!! :hammer: i kept racking my head in your other thread and couldnt figure it out but cant forget that blazer


lol, yeah. I figured that would jog some memories... for the good or possible bad lol.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Love the Jeeps.

I have a 98 Ford F150. Great truck.









Also a 96 Mustang GT 5 speed...I have had many Mustangs this isn't the best, not loving the 4.6 but with a few mods she goes pretty good. There's nothing like a 5.0...


















We just got a 96 Harley Springer Softail. My man drives it I ride on the back. Nice and loud.










This is my son on his 2011 kx250. He races motorcross. I like to putt around on it.


----------



## cgEvan

My current collection is below. I get bored easily, so I generally end up trading/buying/selling within a month-6 months of ownership. I've had these for abnormally long though...



















72 Mercedes rocking an LSx swap with a huge cam.










Pretty rare Galant VR4, so it's turbo and all wheel drive.










MR2 that started life as a non-turbo model, later receiving a JDM 3sgte, gt35r turbo upgrade, big cams, supporting mods, etc.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lol Dave. Nothing wrong with a big ass truck. I like em that way 

I've got a 96 Chevy 2500 with the extended cab and long bed. I literally have to jump up in it lol  back window straight plastered with tattoo and bulldog stickers


----------



## Mikki

I drive a Nissan 240sx vert. Don't think my pup likes it (loud exhaust and bumpy suspension) but it's my daily right now! When I get my clutch replaced and maintenance done on my Lexus IS300 she will be much more comfy and cozy lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Mikki said:


> I drive a Nissan 240sx vert. Don't think my pup likes it (loud exhaust and bumpy suspension) but it's my daily right now! When I get my clutch replaced and maintenance done on my Lexus IS300 she will be much more comfy and cozy lol


Nice IS. im a HUGE toyota nut


----------



## Mikki

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Nice IS. im a HUGE toyota nut


Thanks  haha my fam is all about Toyota/Lexus!


----------



## Pitwerks

96 Honda Del Sol, now with Si wheels and tinted windows


----------



## Papi_

What does the car say abou u , well my bike in my case and it says that im broke and drive like ..... my bike is parked somewhere in here ....im having a hard time to find it myself sometimes.


----------



## Firehazard

Hahaha... rough and ready; work is as work does............... Even emergency vehicles give me room..

Ol Ironhide: my work and hunting truck... 
































RIP 2010 Hooch on the right and Duma on the left; Duma is Turks mom and 4X Hooch in a 6gen. The best two catchdogs EVER, Duma my first bear bitting bulldog and Hooch the .45 on command. 








the deer just jump right in ... 








Hahahahaha!
















Ready for work ISDA back in 2010.

Family rig:

















Ready to Roll~


----------



## American_Pit13




----------



## ThaLadyPit

My ugly little Purple People Eater aka Petunia!









4cyl 2.0L engine, sawed-off tail pipe (was like this when I got it), rust bucket of a car. The seals around my doors/trunk leak so when it rains, I have a mini-pond in my floor boards. Speedometer works when it feels like it, but is good on gas


----------



## Carriana

Here is our newest, my husband was drooling over this for weeks before finally getting it. He couldn't bear the thought of someone else having it. After driving it once I was hooked too.

2011 Mustang 5.0


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

oooo lotsa good vehicles people! 
Stan, i like the work truck! and the deer pics made me lol
Bev, gosh i wish i lived closer to u! i could figure out someway to stop the leaks.... i know it.
Carrie, i am not a big Ford fan but puttin the 5.0L back in the Mustang is prolly their best idea in a long time! congrats!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Lol.. I know what the problem is... it was apparently someone's project car, and they couldn't afford to keep working on it. Its got a kit on it (front and back bumper), and looks as though someone tried to install new seals around the doors but didn't do it right, and the same with the trunk, so that's easily fixed. Just gotta find the time/extra money to do so lol.


----------



## Carriana

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> oooo lotsa good vehicles people!
> Stan, i like the work truck! and the deer pics made me lol
> Bev, gosh i wish i lived closer to u! i could figure out someway to stop the leaks.... i know it.
> Carrie, i am not a big Ford fan but puttin the 5.0L back in the Mustang is prolly their best idea in a long time! congrats!


Me either, but if I'm going to drive one, it's going to be a mustang


----------



## circlemkennels

ThaLadyPit said:


> My ugly little Purple People Eater aka Petunia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4cyl 2.0L engine, sawed-off tail pipe (was like this when I got it), rust bucket of a car. The seals around my doors/trunk leak so when it rains, I have a mini-pond in my floor boards. Speedometer works when it feels like it, but is good on gas


:rofl: :rofl: the pimp wagon!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

circlemkennels said:


> :rofl: :rofl: the pimp wagon!!!!


You know it mama! Don't laugh at Petunia, she's sensitive! LMAO... I won't tell her, so no worries lol.


----------



## nando87

Here's my truck, fun to drive and goes anywhere I want it to.


----------



## =CC=

Oh, where to start!!

I like old stuff. My driver right now is a 1988 Audi 90 quattro. This thing is a beast, but we had lots of work to do to it before it became a beast. All the brake and fuel lines had to be replaced (rust), the suspension had to be replaced (squishy), the exhaust had to be replaced (rusty/holey). Has to be one of the most reliable vehicles I've ever owned.

Before the Audi, it was a 1988 Suzuki Samurai. Also a beast, with an engine transplant (16v), bigger exhaust (complete with fart can, lol), lifted suspension on 31's, ARB winch bumper. I loved that truck.









My current project is a 1987 VW Cabriolet. We're doing a diesel swap, also swapping in a manual transmission, removing the power steering and AC. She will be a go slow, 50+ mpg beast.

So I guess my vehicles say I'm stuck in the 80's.


----------



## Princesspaola21

I trade my 06 Top Banana Dodge Charger Daytona back in June for my newest mopar. 2012 Dodge Challenger SRT8 Yellow Jacket. The new 6.4 liter with the 392 Hemi. Yes HEMI! I love my car!






.






.






.


----------



## PITPAWZFAM

2000 dodge dakota, dropped, stock, my DD. i couldn't find an s10 when i needed a car to get to work ASAP, and i wasn't going to by a ford! 







wifes DD...the one on the right...lol. took the pic at walmart...03 chevy cavalier ls sport







latest project, 97 caMAro z28. on the dyno bout 1.5 years ago. 300whp/325wtq...stock w/ Cold air intake/exhaust/tune.







the very next day after dyno...on the way to the movies, i blow the clutch, shrapnel the clutch into the oil filter, and pissed half the oil under pressure...







lol, now its under construction, and almost done! !! i built a forged bottom end, custom cam (for turbo), single rear mount turbo, front mount intercooler, built six speed...the car has a little more to it...suspension, brakes...fun car. should be going to bed b/c i have to wake up early and work on it!  lol it should be started next week...
previous:
first car 1995 Camaro V6. first love. (high school beater)
1983 camaro, budget 356ci, high comp. 305 heads, holly carb. (after HS beater)
2004 zx6r 636 ninja pipe, filter, programer (HS Senior...panty dropper )
1994 camaro z28 stock, leather, T-tops, power everything, another panty dropper lasted me a few months before i joined the service (19yrs old)
then after a couple years in the service...got married, toured the middle east (couple times) and finally got me..
1985 camaro z28 350 swap, th350 trans, headers, big carb, bolt ons...project....
1997 camaro z28 leather, power everything, T-tops, 98 front end, SLP SS rear spoiler, SS wheels....DD
but had to move so i had to let go of one...i kept the 97, current project...


----------



## ~StangChick~

Carriana said:


> Here is our newest, my husband was drooling over this for weeks before finally getting it. He couldn't bear the thought of someone else having it. After driving it once I was hooked too.
> 
> 2011 Mustang 5.0


NICE! Can I take it for a ride?


----------



## Carriana

~StangChick~ said:


> NICE! Can I take it for a ride?


Haha, sure. it's a smooth ride. We named her Lucy


----------



## ~StangChick~

I bet..is it a 5 speed?


----------



## Carriana

No, auto.


----------



## BullHeaded

Heres my baby. 2010 Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. Too many mods to list.


----------



## BullHeaded

And another


----------



## Princesspaola21

Princesspaola21 said:


> I trade my 06 Top Banana Dodge Charger Daytona back in June for my newest mopar. 2012 Dodge Challenger SRT8 Yellow Jacket. The new 6.4 liter with the 392 Hemi. Yes HEMI! I love my car!
> View attachment 13113
> .
> View attachment 13114
> .
> View attachment 13115
> .


Getting my shaker hood installed today and ordered my Borla ATAK exhaust and diablo trinity tuner day before yesterday! More pics to come 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PitBullm0m

I've been a car fanatic since I was 13 & my husband is a gear head also and was tank mechanic for 11yrs now he's over the motor pool so he's basically jack of all trades with anything that has an engine. I've often done the same as you & 99% of the time if I knew their personality I could prob pair them with their car depending on if they were a car enthusiast, amount of money they had and if they liked showing it or not.

We've had tons of vehicles lol 
I've had three Mitsu Eclipses 
(2) 2g's both 1998 (naturally aspirated- keeps them off jackstands)
The other was an '07 4g

Next came my dream car
'03 Mitsu Lancer EVO 
Hawaii doesn't know speeds beyond 55 and love giving tickets to mainlanders so between that & money pit-SOLD








Since my husband & I been together he's been an Audi/VW guy
Had two a4's

Now we have 
20th Anniv GTI #2903







GTI w/ my 4g Eclipse







And we both love the rumble of a V8 
'53 Chevy Pickup








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs

2007 Hyundai Tiburon 5 spd (mine)
2004 Toyota Matrix XRS automatic (ashleys)
1996 Chevy S10 (huntin truck)

Just got the Tib but wont stay stock for too long.


----------



## Cain's Mom

A 2003 For Focus ZX3 (it's a hatchback)
I hate it lol. I was meant to drive a Chevy pick up. My old one was the best vehicle I've owned. This focus has broken down on me more times then I can count!
Don't have a pic of my ugly pole of 

Hubby just bought an 1980 jeep CJ 7 that he's gonna fix up! Can't wait for that to be finished here's our new jeep though!
View attachment 13580


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

KMdogs said:


> 2007 Hyundai Tiburon 5 spd (mine)
> 2004 Toyota Matrix XRS automatic (ashleys)
> 1996 Chevy S10 (huntin truck)
> 
> Just got the Tib but wont stay stock for too long.


I love my Matrix XR (AWD). Handles like a dream in the snow and ice. It's gotten us through a couple of nasty winters here. My husband calls it our little rally car


----------



## KMdogs

Op


Carriana said:


> I love my Matrix XR (AWD). Handles like a dream in the snow and ice. It's gotten us through a couple of nasty winters here. My husband calls it our little rally car


Eh hers has been a big money pit, had to drop a new engine after 68,000 miles because of blownm motor,well taken cared of. Ive replaced ac unit once and now this one is a pos too and will have to be replaced, i aldo have to re wire her head unit soon because of a short, all factory. I havent had much luck with Toyotas, dad had a camry before getting a mini, mom has a 97' camry v6 which has held up but i have seen plenty from newer models. I wouldnt touch a newer Toyota.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

KMdogs said:


> Op
> 
> Eh hers has been a big money pit, had to drop a new engine after 68,000 miles because of blownm motor,well taken cared of. Ive replaced ac unit once and now this one is a pos too and will have to be replaced, i aldo have to re wire her head unit soon because of a short, all factory. I havent had much luck with Toyotas, dad had a camry before getting a mini, mom has a 97' camry v6 which has held up but i have seen plenty from newer models. I wouldnt touch a newer Toyota.


Bein that I work for a Toyota dealer sellin parts, I hate to hear stories like this without bein able to help. Sounds to me like u need a better Toyota dealer over there. If we woulda had a car come in just outta warranty like that and well taken care of our service guys woulda tried to get Toyota to warranty it. I've seen a lot of amazing stories unfold concerning the durability of these cars new and old. Yeah my 87 truck had 298k on it when I sold it, but my 01 4runner has 173k on it currently and I will have drive it past 200k before I think of selling it. I've seen a 07 prius with over 400k and we had a 00 v8 tundra shop truck that drove from sacramento to reno everyday (not sure the mileage but its also from sealevel all the way over the seirra nevada mnts, 1.5hr one way) and we auctioned it off when we got a new truck and it was pushin 350k.

To sum it all up, I wish there was a way I could help u with ur toyota needs!


----------



## Carriana

KMdogs said:


> Op
> 
> Eh hers has been a big money pit, had to drop a new engine after 68,000 miles because of blownm motor,well taken cared of. Ive replaced ac unit once and now this one is a pos too and will have to be replaced, i aldo have to re wire her head unit soon because of a short, all factory. I havent had much luck with Toyotas, dad had a camry before getting a mini, mom has a 97' camry v6 which has held up but i have seen plenty from newer models. I wouldnt touch a newer Toyota.


Weird, I've had mine since 2003 with little but general upkeep (oil changes, tune ups, etc) and it is still doing great after nearly a decade. Maybe she just drives hard


----------



## Lacy Lou

*What does your car say about you?*

I drive a1991 very blue dodge Ram 150 full sized truck. Before that it was an 86" Nova that was a xmas gift the year before. That car got torched with a molotov cocktail in front of the apt I lived in then. Before that I had a 1999 Ford Windstar Van, and I also had a Toyota truck. A 1991. I'm ok with what I have now. I gets me where I need to go and to me that's all that matters.


----------



## JenJen

I have a black 2007 Chrysler 300 touring edition and I love it plenty of room! It's my prize considering I'm only 22 and worked my ass off to buy it myself instead of getting a new car handed to me like some kids 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenJen

Kmdogs I work as a service advisor in a Mercedes dealership in SoCal and if we had a car come in just out of warranty we would help our guest out anyway and have Mercedes pay for the parts! It is especially frustrating when you pay for ur car and as soon as warranty expires u have issues it sucks and too many dealerships just brush you off! Hope it works out!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mi16reisen

2007 Toyota Prius. I work as an adjunct so the mileage is really useful. My pup's crate is sitting on the folded back seats. Trying to find a better box for her that can fit snug in the cargo area, but I doubt it...

Been wanting to get a Subaru Outback if I get more into the doggie stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orenkoko

BMW 750i


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Princesspaola21

. My poor car still sitting at the body shop waiting for the brackets to mount my shaker 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls

I use to be a Chevy man till I got in a Tundra,handles like a dream,toyota is my brand ride now!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Diggin the Tundra! If I got paid a bit more I would drive one, they're great and u can't beat that 5.7l 381hp. We've had a few customers at the dealership I work for supercharge em. 504hp, more than a Vette!


----------



## bahamutt99

What does my car say about me?










It says that I am hard-working and practical.

When I'm going 90 mph on the highway, it says that I am fun-loving, an arsehole, and that I give entirely too much money to my traffic ticket attorney. But I don't have a picture of that. It would just be a blur anyway.

:angeldevi










It says that I aint scared to get my hands dirty.










But that I clean up real nice.










It says that I am outspoken about what I believe in.










It says that I'm ready for the dog show. Red dogs, roll out! 










It says I'm American and proud to drive the same.










It says that I am no stranger to my inner child.










It says that sometimes I succumb to stress and need a modifier.










It says that driving across town to get home when you have to be back at work in 4 hours is overrated.










It says, "Thanks mom, I'm full. Here's a few bucks back. Buy a lottery ticket. "










It says, "No thanks, we don't need to rent the truck. ... No, believe me, it'll fit."










It says, "I got your back." A girl, her dogs and her car. What else do I need? 

This is Ishi, the 3rd love of my life. 2010 Chevy HHR LS.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

That's the best used HHR I've seen. Most are just grocery getters. Ill like the way u did it all, with pics and captions.


----------



## bahamutt99

I've seen some HHRs decked out kinda cute with chrome and roof racks and all. Someone local has one that is a really pretty blue. Mine was a former rental that got sold because of hail damage. Its got all the power gear, but its not super plush, which is just right for me. I need something that can handle a scratch or some dog hair on the seats and not cry about it. Lol! My last car was a 1997 Saturn SL2, which I was very happy with, but it didn't have the space I needed for dogs.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

bahamutt99 said:


> I've seen some HHRs decked out kinda cute with chrome and roof racks and all. Someone local has one that is a really pretty blue. Mine was a former rental that got sold because of hail damage. Its got all the power gear, but its not super plush, which is just right for me. I need something that can handle a scratch or some dog hair on the seats and not cry about it. Lol! My last car was a 1997 Saturn SL2, which I was very happy with, but it didn't have the space I needed for dogs.


If had my fair share of cars. But I'm glad I have my 4runner cuz it works well for Odin. But yes I've had 3 saturns, love them! Green 96 SC2, silver 96 SL2, and bright red 97 SC2 in which I got an "engaging in a speed contest" ticket. Lol. I sold that and got into 4x4s. My 87 toyota truck was too slow to get tickets. When I got my 4runner I got a speeding ticket again. Lol leadfoot!


----------



## PerfectPit

As of Black Friday, my totaled Toyota Matrix describes me as one poor person with a worthless insurance company that refuses to pay for the damages that were not caused by my actions


----------



## bahamutt99

PP, insurance companies suck. Seriously. No matter what the nature of the accident, you always risk that they wont pay out, unless you've got good witnesses or a cut-and-dry thing. My dad's car was wiped over the weekend by this girl who came around a blind turn over the double yellow line and hit us. She admitted fault at the scene, but once she got home she started deciding that she was going to lie. So now its our word against hers. If I ever get in an accident again, I'm not being nice. I'm calling the cops.

Odin, I'm no stranger to speeding tickets. I got one last Friday for 83 in a 60. That one I'm sure will cost me a lot of pennies. I've stopped trying to talk my way out of them. Now I just want the cop to go the F away so I can take off again. I pay to have them all reduced to non-moving violations, but it definitely is a big money sink. My Saturn was peppy, but Ishi is faster than I realize sometimes.


----------



## Cain's Mom

> Odin, I'm no stranger to speeding tickets. I got one last Friday for 83 in a 60. That one I'm sure will cost me a lot of pennies. I've stopped trying to talk my way out of them. Now I just want the cop to go the F away so I can take off again. I pay to have them all reduced to non-moving violations, but it definitely is a big money sink. My Saturn was peppy, but Ishi is faster than I realize sometimes.


This sounds like me haha. I got so many speeding tickets and had them taken care of by my lawyer. I was always doing 20+ over. I have up tryin to get out of them. The last one I received I admitted to it all and he gave me a defective equipment ticket haha. Haven't had any since I got my focus, but i say it's because it looks like a mommy car.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bahamutt99

There is this one area that I always get stopped in. It's the rich people area that's on my way to/from work. Town & Country and Ladue.  Town & Country caught me this last time, and they're the same asshats that got me back when I was like 22 or 23 years old and was doing 82 in a 60. With the exception of those two, most of my tickets aren't even that bad. 10 over normally, sometimes just 8 over. They never see me when I'm doing 100 mph, but due to the killingness of gas prices, I don't drive that fast that often.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

bahamutt99 said:


> Odin, I'm no stranger to speeding tickets. I got one last Friday for 83 in a 60. That one I'm sure will cost me a lot of pennies. I've stopped trying to talk my way out of them. Now I just want the cop to go the F away so I can take off again. I pay to have them all reduced to non-moving violations, but it definitely is a big money sink. My Saturn was peppy, but Ishi is faster than I realize sometimes.


oh yeah! that racing ticket was $1400! and that was several years ago... now they can im pound ur car and suspend ur license..... the last one in my 4Runner was almost $500 and i took traffic school to keep it off my record.

lol i had to go to a training class for work and i took one of our rentals (i work for Toyota) and that new 2012 Camry SE V6 was awfully impresive in the pep category... i bet its got prolly 280 hp... enough to chirp the FWD tires. lol


----------



## bahamutt99

Something else my car says about me. I ain't scared of any ol' snow.










I will not be stuck at home just because my street looks like this:










I had to take my dad to work because his Saturn couldnt make it up the hill.


----------



## rabbit

bahamutt99 said:


> What does my car say about me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that I am hard-working and practical.
> 
> When I'm going 90 mph on the highway, it says that I am fun-loving, an arsehole, and that I give entirely too much money to my traffic ticket attorney. But I don't have a picture of that. It would just be a blur anyway.
> 
> :angeldevi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that I aint scared to get my hands dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that I clean up real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that I am outspoken about what I believe in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that I'm ready for the dog show. Red dogs, roll out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says I'm American and proud to drive the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that I am no stranger to my inner child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that sometimes I succumb to stress and need a modifier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that driving across town to get home when you have to be back at work in 4 hours is overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says, "Thanks mom, I'm full. Here's a few bucks back. Buy a lottery ticket. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says, "No thanks, we don't need to rent the truck. ... No, believe me, it'll fit."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says, "I got your back." A girl, her dogs and her car. What else do I need?
> 
> This is Ishi, the 3rd love of my life. 2010 Chevy HHR LS.


Nice little narrative


----------



## MaxSBT

Here's my ole 05' Cherry 2.8 Diesel (manual) .. good reliable Jeep, and being the 2.8 manual it actually goes like stink  .. and still does 30mpg :thumbsup:


----------



## JoKealoha

07 Tahoe Z71 (with the 3rd row removed for his highness)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Ur Tahoe is pretty sick


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels

I own a 97 Chevy Lumina and a 88 Chevy Suburban 4x4 3/4 ton....best dang show vehicle and snow buster EVER!!


----------



## Princesspaola21

Mine says "Mopar or no car"  









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Ur Tahoe is pretty sick


and i just sent in the last payment! FREEDOM!
freedom to buy a jeep or FJ cruiser. i havent decided which yet.


----------



## dixieland

No spiffy bad ass cars for me here.The kids would ruin them.But I do have some nice plans for whenever the kids grow up and leave home.

Right now I drive a 2007 Buick Terraza mini van.All decked out with a dvd player for the kiddos and a APBT peeing on BSL sticker for me lol

The husband has a 1980's (that's right I don't know the exact year and don't care cause it ain't mine lol) Ford F150,a 1980's Dodge Ram with a slant 6 he's getting ready to swap that engine for a 440 though.
He also has a Harley,a 1983 Honda motorcycle,and is building another bike.

So what does my car say about me?Not a damn thing except maybe I'm on the verge of being considered a soccor mom lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

JoKealoha said:


> and i just sent in the last payment! FREEDOM!
> freedom to buy a jeep or FJ cruiser. i havent decided which yet.


Congrats! I personally am partial to the FJ but that's cuz I work for Toyota. Lol. Good practical truck with water proof seats and all weather flooring, electric diff lock and an active traction control that works wonders


----------



## charliegirl

Ive got to post on this one! Cars are my passion but living in Australia means we are a little limited. Ive had about 26cars my fav being my old black 67 Cougar and now we own a 2004 Landcruiser 100 series, dont know what that is in the states though. Oh and we have a Ford XR6 Limited edition Ute, you guys may need to google that one


----------



## Princesspaola21

charliegirl said:


> Ive got to post on this one! Cars are my passion but living in Australia means we are a little limited. Ive had about 26cars my fav being my old black 67 Cougar and now we own a 2004 Landcruiser 100 series, dont know what that is in the states though. Oh and we have a Ford XR6 Limited edition Ute, you guys may need to google that one


I definitely had to google. It's odd lol it's like a car/truck combo. Pretty neat! That reminds me of when I lived in Mexico there were all minds of cars I had never heard of like Dodge Attitudes and Ford Lobos. I've been on the hunt for a Lobo for awhile....it's a sweet truck if only it wasn't a ford. I'm a Mopar girl myself.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charliegirl

Ive got to admit Im not a fan of Fords either, its my other halfs ute and we are trying to sell it  I love Mopar and would kill to own a Cuda, maybe one year


----------



## Princesspaola21

charliegirl said:


> Ive got to admit Im not a fan of Fords either, its my other halfs ute and we are trying to sell it  I love Mopar and would kill to own a Cuda, maybe one year


My holy grail for a car would be a Plymouth SuperBird lol. They are just amazing! I currently have a challenger but with 2 kids I'm really wanting to get a new charger super bee. 4 doors and 2 kids is a much nicer fit 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charliegirl

I'm highly jealous that you have a Challenger! The cost of American muscle here is Australia is crazy! As an example my cougar cost me $25,000

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

charliegirl said:


> I'm highly jealous that you have a Challenger! The cost of American muscle here is Australia is crazy! As an example my cougar cost me $25,000
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow. It's not that great here either lol. $58k for the Challenger. It was a limited edition car though and I paid a few thousand above invoice at the time but I had to have that car. I don't regret it although I do miss my charger sometimes that I traded in. I've put a lot of extras on the challenger though so she's definitely staying.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nubwagon

My car says my motorcycle is much nicer...and about twice the price:

Car: 2007 Mazda 3 Five door
Bike: 2013 Harley Davidson Street Glide (FLHX)


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nubwagon said:


> My car says my motorcycle is much nicer...and about twice the price:
> 
> Car: 2007 Mazda 3 Five door
> Bike: 2013 Harley Davidson Street Glide (FLHX)


Nothing like a Harley. ; )


----------



## BullHeaded

Here is my ride. Thats me in the thumbnail. In there a few times, the black 4 door, including the very last vehicle shown.


----------



## BobDee

Yesirie....The jiggling of the keys is all he needs to hear.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

some updated pics of my Dragon Runner that ironically got its first decal and its not a dragon...lol


----------



## NalaBear

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> some updated pics of my Dragon Runner that ironically got its first decal and its not a dragon...lol


I love your decal sticker. Especially, the font about asking who rescued who. : )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NalaBear

My decal wonderful decal








And my second baby. My Nala Bear is always first in my heart. Lol

I think my car doesn't say too much about my personality other than the fact that I like a purring engine, and like a masculine look. Also, I like neutral colors rather than bold colors.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lauren I love the decal as well . What does my truck say about me? It's a 96 Chevey 2500 with extended cab and the long bed :rofl: hardest damn thing to park ever.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I have the Tablerock decal on one side and a Work Horse Irons decal on the other (work horse irons makes awesome tattoo machines), and I still have half of my giant tattoo and body piercing decal on there :rofl:


----------



## Carriana

NalaBear said:


> View attachment 18666
> 
> My decal wonderful decal
> 
> View attachment 18674
> 
> And my second baby. My Nala Bear is always first in my heart. Lol
> 
> I think my car doesn't say too much about my personality other than the fact that I like a purring engine, and like a masculine look. Also, I like neutral colors rather than bold colors.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I approve


----------



## surfer

A SILVER Z-71 SILVERADO [4x4 off road package] with the vortec motor, like in the corvettes. we went to the adba nationals in waynesville nc, i know we were hittin triple degits. JUST BROKE 100K ON IT, AND WHEN I GET IT CLEANED UP IT STILL LOOK BRAND NEW. GOT 2 OLD DODGE VANS TO WORK OUT OF.


----------



## redog

Winter mode, can't wait till spring


----------



## Oakmhcky21

I drive an 07 Jetta. To me it says i like luxury cars while not being able to afford one. It also says i didn't think about me getting a dog when i got the car with leather seats.

Im pretty sure everyone else see's me as gay (no offense to anyone who is) due to my "chick" car and the fact that i have a flower Salt Life sticker on the back....lol 

Hopefully i will be back into a truck before my baby gets to big.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Oakmhcky21 said:


> I drive an 07 Jetta. To me it says i like luxury cars while not being able to afford one. It also says i didn't think about me getting a dog when i got the car with leather seats.
> 
> Im pretty sure everyone else see's me as gay (no offense to anyone who is) due to my "chick" car and the fact that i have a flower Salt Life sticker on the back....lol
> 
> Hopefully i will be back into a truck before my baby gets to big.


Lol I have a $50+K car with leather seats and I've let my dogs ride in it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls

My Truck probably would state "I dare to be wreckless"


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I've not kept up with this thread, but I'm here to update. I recently got a new addition, a 99 Ford Expedition with a 5.7 liter Triton V8 engine. the dogs and kids seem to love it, and I'm not riding on the ground anymore. though I admit the blue meanie doesn't get near the attention the beast does!


----------



## lil-Tigress

Mine says I like to make noise but not too much to be annoying, unless im in the truck but it fades away quick just let the turbo kick in . 04 Mach1,03 sentra SER V,00 dodge ram


----------



## lil-Tigress

Hope this works I've been having some trouble post pics


----------



## charliegirl

I'm so jealous of all you guys who live in the states! What I wouldn't give for a 74 Nova with a 454 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ttn_box

My 05 Nissan Titan. I call her, The Zombie Runner

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

Jeep people here, we keep a stable full of them.


----------



## rabbit

ttn_box said:


> My 05 Nissan Titan. I call her, The Zombie Runner
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very nice when the Apocalypse comes on looting that! I put a zombie assault vehicle bumper sticker on my car.


----------



## Princesspaola21

ttn_box said:


> My 05 Nissan Titan. I call her, The Zombie Runner
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love the TITANS!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

lil-Tigress said:


> Hope this works I've been having some trouble post pics


I greatly approve of the beer choice.


----------



## BullyGal

surfer said:


> A SILVER Z-71 SILVERADO [4x4 off road package] with the vortec motor, like in the corvettes. we went to the adba nationals in waynesville nc, i know we were hittin triple degits. JUST BROKE 100K ON IT, AND WHEN I GET IT CLEANED UP IT STILL LOOK BRAND NEW. GOT 2 OLD DODGE VANS TO WORK OUT OF.


No pics? I'm coming down this weekend and I'm gonna take pictures of every Silver Z71 I see and ask which is yours lol. No... I'm serious. Stalker mode: engage. lol


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oooooooo Lauren! We just got a Toyota something....lol not sure what kind of truck it is, but it's a huge clunker!! I will have to post pics, it's old too like...1988 or something! Lol


----------



## Princesspaola21

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oooooooo Lauren! We just got a Toyota something....lol not sure what kind of truck it is, but it's a huge clunker!! I will have to post pics, it's old too like...1988 or something! Lol


 I'm old!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal

I wonder what this guy's truck says about him?

Maybe, "I'm so badass I've got a HOT HOT HOT Pink truck!"










Can't wait to see this beast run tonight!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oooooooo Lauren! We just got a Toyota something....lol not sure what kind of truck it is, but it's a huge clunker!! I will have to post pics, it's old too like...1988 or something! Lol


Oh oh! I like old trucks! I can't wait for pics! I can help with parts too... we ship!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

My husband has a 1980 Chevy convertible truck. Chopped, lowered, shaved, and for sale lmao.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol! Hey how old are you? well I just turned 27 so....I do feel a little old! We need a "how old are you thread?" Haha!

I know Lauren! That is what I was thinking! It needs work I am sure so I told my husband I know someone who works with Toyota and sells parts and stuff  I will definitely email you if he has a question


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol! Hey how old are you? well I just turned 27 so....I do feel a little old! We need a "how old are you thread?" Haha!
> 
> I know Lauren! That is what I was thinking! It needs work I am sure so I told my husband I know someone who works with Toyota and sells parts and stuff  I will definitely email you if he has a question


Well start an age thread! Lol. And sweet. Awesome I look forward to helpin u out 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol! Hey how old are you? well I just turned 27 so....I do feel a little old! We need a "how old are you thread?" Haha!
> 
> I know Lauren! That is what I was thinking! It needs work I am sure so I told my husband I know someone who works with Toyota and sells parts and stuff  I will definitely email you if he has a question


I was born in 88 lmao!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Oh man, I wish I was 27 again. You feel old now, just wait until you're in your thirties...

I'll be 32 in august. Blech!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/58505-your-how-old.html#post650257


----------

